# Drive Select Gimmick?



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

We have a 2016 1.8 sport and the drive select seems pretty pointless.
It doesn't appear to do anything, car drives the same regardless of setting and the engine doesn't sound any louder on dynamic.
Is this correct?


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

jwball said:


> We have a 2016 1.8 sport and the drive select seems pretty pointless.
> It doesn't appear to do anything, car drives the same regardless of setting and the engine doesn't sound any louder on dynamic.
> Is this correct?


Makes a big difference for me, although I have a TTS so it would make a bigger difference (e.g. magnetic ride/etc).
I dont know whether you have an stronic or manual, but that would make a bigger difference again if you have stronic (e.g. stronic economy mode enables coasting to put the car into neutral when no accelerator or brake applied, so you use less fuel). 
I also notice it changing to be louder on dynamic/stiffer ride/etc. With the stronic gear box, the shifts happen much later in the rev range when in automatic mode.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a 2.0 s-line manual and dont feel any difference,so its left on Dynamic.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Agree with "dink" noticeable difference in drive select modes, suspension, steering, engine response (idles at slightly higher rpm in dynamic too) and exhaust volume all very noticeable whether that's sportier or more Eco based.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I've got a 1.8 S-Line

I haven't really used Comfort so can't comment on that.

Efficiency slows the acceleration to conserve MPG, and if you need the extra oomph then you can floor the pedal until you feel it sort of "click" which allows full acceleration.
Engine noise is quieter in this mode.

I don't use individual tbh - I'd have it configured the same as Dynamic anyway.

Dynamic obviously lets you floor it whenever and sounds better.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I use the function quite often..depending from where I drive..lately I found the peace with only individual!
anyway, any status makes a noticeable difference for accelerator, steering and gearbox.
Less noticeable difference for Quattro and magnetic ride, but there is a substantial difference to the drive


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a 1.8 and I definitely notice the difference between efficiency, comfort, and dynamic. Like waitwhat said, efficiency slows the rev a lot, so don't expect to do any overtaking manoeuvres while in that mode. Comfort softens up the steering and suspension which is great for city driving. Dynamic is much stiffer all round and makes the engine noise louder in the cabin, which is great for having fun. I regularly switch between all three depending on the type of journey I'm on.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

+1!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

jwball said:


> We have a 2016 1.8 sport and the drive select seems pretty pointless.
> It doesn't appear to do anything, car drives the same regardless of setting and the engine doesn't sound any louder on dynamic.
> Is this correct?


Not really, although in my RS3 and the S3 I had, I hardly touched the DS button - I set everything in Individual bar the gearbox and that was that. I'd slip the selector to S if I want to have the gearbox in Dynamic. But on my TTS, the variances between driving modes are very noticeable and I do actually use Comfort for longer journeys on the M-way and Dynamic when I want to have a blast. The car is transformed with the gearbox and exhaust in Dynamic - a lot more noise and agression about it.90% of the time though I run in Individual, with everything set to Dynamic bar the suspension (in comfort - handles best in that setting IMO), gearbox and quattro left in auto. I still maintain, as I did with my S3, that the Efficiency mode is a waste of space. In that and my TTS, I get better mpg from my Individual settings and I never liked the way it'll coast when you lift off. Not engine braking...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

For five months I had it only in Dynamic! But yesterday on my drive from London to Lincoln, I had it in Efficiency and got it to 32 mpg. I love how it coasts on neutral (I don't think that option is available in the overly officious US). I also like the option of having it all in Dynamic, except suspension.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree it's a load of tosh

I can actually get better mpg in dynamic than economy now that|I have sussed out the gearbox.

Go figure. :roll:


----------



## SoupKing (Mar 26, 2016)

This thread surprises me, for me on SLINE 2.0 STRONIC, there is a BIG difference in steering weight, suspension, engine tone and accelerator reaction across the drive select modes. :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The part I love more is the steering! Very adaptable and useful!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

So used comfort today as never really used it.

It definitely smoothes out bumps nicely and the steering is looser (which I didn't like).

I think smoothening out bumps is what it's meant to do, it's not meant to be a drastic change where big pot holes are unnoticeable. 
It's a sports suspension after all...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Significant difference between all modes (2.0 Quattro though)


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

So jwball drives a 1.8 Sport and asks if anyone else thinks Drive Select is a waste of time. I'm guessing he does not have 'quatro' or any form of suspension tuning ( as neither do I)... just a base 1.8 Sport. But then the comments offered are frequently from non 1.8 drivers, so not a lot of use then?

After my first day driving a 1.8 Sport I do suspect there's not much point in having Drive Select. I guess the change in steering weight maybe useful; I'll look at this more as I get used to the car. One thing I do know is I hate the augmented engine sound. Car manufacturers striving to make cars quieter and therefore feel more luxurious... and then bolt on an engine noise simulator? What?

Tomorrow I'm looking at the Individual settings to see if I can get the steering I like but without (or with as little as possible) fake engine noise. Early days for me with Drive Select and a 1.8 Sport I'll play around and report back jwball.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a 1.8 S Line and I definitely feel difference in efficiency and dynamic. The throttle response is more sensitive in dynamic, the steering is quite a lot harder, suspension is stiffer slightly and the exhaust note might be louder(this point might be in my head). In terms of mpg there isn't too much difference but it's nicest to drive in dynamic so it's always stuck in dynamic.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Been out in mine today on a decent run for the first time and there is definitely a difference in the steering weight and suspension between Comfort and Dynamic.
Throttle response ?? well I'm still running it in as per the handbook so I don't know. Exhaust note ?? even though I had the hood down I didn't notice anything special but as I said I wasn't pushing it, and it is a 1.8 so I wouldn't expect too much. On the other hand Planet Rock was playing pretty loud so that may have been a factor.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

rumblestrip said:


> One thing I do know is I hate the augmented engine sound. Car manufacturers striving to make cars quieter and therefore feel more luxurious... and then bolt on an engine noise simulator? What?


Yep - I bought the OBD Eleven Pro specifically to code the soundakator to OFF (zero) - it is sooo much easier to drive. The last thing I needed was more noise in the cabin when I am concentrating as I accelerate to make an overtake , etc.
Quieter on the motorway too


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Throttle response ?? well I'm still running it in as per the handbook so I don't know. Exhaust note ?? even though I had the hood down I didn't notice anything special but as I said I wasn't pushing it, and it is a 1.8 so I wouldn't expect too much. On the other hand Planet Rock was playing pretty loud so that may have been a factor.


You'll notice a much bigger difference in throttle response after the first 1200 miles or so. I ran it in as per the handbook (not thrashing it straight out of the dealers) and now, 1500 miles in, I can really feel the difference in throttle and engine performance compared to the beginning. Do it right and you'll be rewarded for your patience 8)

As for the engine noise, I definitely notice that it's louder in dynamic mode (even with my 1.8 )


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nothing wrong with thrashing it as long as it's up to temperature, some people actually swear by doing it that way.

Each to their own though.

Seeing as this is a mainly 1.8 discussion, has anyone seen a difference between using normal unleaded and the 99 stuff?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Just watching a French review of the 2.0, I'm not sure if auto subtitles are always correct???


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh wow


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Just watching a French review of the 2.0, I'm not sure if auto subtitles are always correct???


That "breastfeeding" noise is the sound of the engine slurping petrol as you put your foot down.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Xiano said:


> You'll notice a much bigger difference in throttle response after the first 1200 miles or so. I ran it in as per the handbook (not thrashing it straight out of the dealers) and now, 1500 miles in, I can really feel the difference in throttle and engine performance compared to the beginning. Do it right and you'll be rewarded for your patience 8)
> 
> As for the engine noise, I definitely notice that it's louder in dynamic mode (even with my 1.8 )


Thanks for that Xiano. So I need to put so more miles on it. 
The best place to test it is up the ramps in a multi-storey car park.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

jryoung said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I do know is I hate the augmented engine sound. Car manufacturers striving to make cars quieter and therefore feel more luxurious... and then bolt on an engine noise simulator? What?
> ...


Is there a way to make the soundaktor louder? As that would get my vote. I appreciate it if people don't like the idea of "fake" noise, but I don't get it when people buy a sporty car and then want it to sound like a Prius.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> Is there a way to make the soundaktor louder? As that would get my vote. I appreciate it if people don't like the idea of "fake" noise, but I don't get it when people buy a sporty car and then want it to sound like a Prius.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


More throttle ;-)...................................I'll just leave.......


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

Throttle response yes, steering weight yes, fake noise yes, and apparently also a more efficient use of the air con compressor in E mode (so says the manual). But the people with standard suspension who think it's getting stiffer in dynamic mode are surely imagining it?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mk3ultra said:


> Throttle response yes, steering weight yes, fake noise yes, and apparently also a more efficient use of the air con compressor in E mode (so says the manual). But the people with standard suspension who think it's getting stiffer in dynamic mode are surely imagining it?


You could be right - but it was a bumpier stretch of road when I tried it. :? There again the tighter steering probably feeds back more of the road and might give a similar impression.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

sherry13 said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> > rumblestrip said:
> ...


Coming from a mk2 V6 I am so disappointed with the sound of my new TT, especially now in the summer with the window down, can hardly hear anything tbh. Been in dynamic mode since day one so god knows how quiet it gets in others.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

my brother has an Golf R32 (V6) he likes the sound of the TTS is quite impressed with it for a four cylinder turbo, has nice burbles on overrun not massively loud but prefer that and nice sound with windows down.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

ChadW said:


> Coming from a mk2 V6 I am so disappointed with the sound of my new TT, especially now in the summer with the window down, can hardly hear anything tbh. Been in dynamic mode since day one so god knows how quiet it gets in others.


I know what you mean. With the windows closed, it sounds pretty good in dynamic mode. Open the windows and suddenly it's "Where's my engine and exhaust gone?".

A Jaguar F-Type in dynamic mode on the other hand is pretty damn loud with the windows up, though take the roof off, lower the windows, put your foot down and drown out any passenger trying to talk to you, the radio and anyone else around you with a V6 engine and pops and bangs.





Now that's if Audi could emulate that properly in a reasonably priced and yet 4 seat car, I'd buy one pretty quick!
Come on Audi - even Mini can manage something similar...


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

jryoung said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I do know is I hate the augmented engine sound. Car manufacturers striving to make cars quieter and therefore feel more luxurious... and then bolt on an engine noise simulator? What?
> ...


Thanks, I'll look into this too - expensive?

Currently I have 'Individual' set up like 'Dynamic' but with the fake negine sound set as low as is possible - but it's still noticebale on acceleration. Fortunately, when cruising at a constant speed it seems to shut up; it's just on acceleration it pokes it's nose in. Doesn't sound 'racy' to me; ssunds like there's something blown on the exahust!

Will Google OBD Eleven Pro....


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

rumblestrip said:


> [
> Will Google OBD Eleven Pro....


Darn it - No IOS support :-(


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

The exhaust pops on upshift when in Dynamic mode on the 2.0 TFSI DSG.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> The exhaust pops on upshift when in Dynamic mode on the 2.0 TFSI DSG.


It always pops...but better in dynamic!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Does it always revert to auto after you have turned the car off?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gimmick, completely.. You have no real control over anything or the systems fitted into the TT.
The RS models (not TT/Q3) have better control over more components.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> Does it always revert to auto after you have turned the car off?


Yes, the car returns in D, engine in comfort and sound actuator off


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Main difference on the 1.8 in dynamic is slightly increased steering weight which I prefer.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In dynamic is always though..in auto it changes its weight


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> So used comfort today as never really used it.
> 
> It definitely smoothes out bumps nicely and the steering is looser (which I didn't like).
> 
> ...


I thought suspension only changes when you have mag ride and has no effect without it Oo

The Auto steering is pretty good if you haven't tried it yet, firms up at higher speeds and is looser at low speeds.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Rev said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > So used comfort today as never really used it.
> ...


Yeah I've paid close attention to the suspension between comfort and dynamic recently and I can't notice a difference, so it must only be for mag ride. The only difference I feel is steering weight and engine sound.

I believe the 'auto steering' feature you refer to is the comfort drive select option.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mah ride are auto adaptive, a bit harder when on but you need to drive and drive to feel their work..and that are always present when you need the car stable


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson's take on this subject from his Sunday Times review:

...And there's a similar leap forward with the button that changes how the car feels. Many cars have a facility such as this these days, and, if I'm honest, in most it's pointless. In some the button makes absolutely no difference at all. In others it simply makes the vehicle extremely uncomfortable. But in the TT it's a tool you'll want to use a lot.

On a motorway you put it in Comfort mode, and the car becomes just that. In a town you put it in the Efficiency setting and it consumes fuel like an Edwardian sipping tea at a beetle drive, and on an A-road you put it in Dynamic and the exhaust starts to make farty noises during gearchanges. And you go faster, and the faster you go, the faster you'll want to go, because everything feels just right.

The steering, the turn-in, the ride, the acceleration and the brakes - oh, those brakes - give you the encouragement to be Daniel Ricciardo, and the TT is so good, you will feel you've succeeded. It's fabulous.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Xiano said:


> I believe the 'auto steering' feature you refer to is the comfort drive select option.


Not sure what you mean, its the "Auto" setting on drive select. Comfort is easy to turn at all speeds.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe meant Auto on the drive select.
Reading Jeremy's saying, dynamic make more ready the brake pedal


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Rev said:


> Xiano said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the 'auto steering' feature you refer to is the comfort drive select option.
> ...


I thought you meant individual, and that you had the steering set to comfort within the submenu. I completely forgot about auto as its own setting within the drive select. That's one I've never used, but I'm leaving work in a few minutes so I'll test it on the drive home!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I hate auto.. you've all the options adjust when they need and you don't know when!
I prefer static options..maybe in a moment you need the accelerator reactive but the car doesn't think so..


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think Auto is mostly just "balanced" like it says in the manual. So for the most part its just the middle ground between comfort and dynamic. Auto is probably not the best word for it Oo


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No, auto is comfort, but adapts all settings depending from the actual drive..like full throttle you'll have sounda generator on and engine/gearbox in dynamic so the quattro.. Audi says is the best option for everyday drive...maybe for a 60 year old man!


----------

